# Baggage allowance for migrants travelling on Malaysian Airlines



## y12 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi,

Dose anyone know anything about Baggage allowance of a Migrant ?
Has anyone travel with Malaysia airlines on a Migrant fare?Are they still giving out these fares? 

how dose it work ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

One way tickets are always more expensive than return fare. Yes you do get 40+7 KG as against the normal 20+7 KG


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Show them your visa and they add 20 kg on top of usual 20 kg so you get total of 40 kg free


----------



## y12 (Jan 5, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> One way tickets are always more expensive than return fare. Yes you do get 40+7 KG as against the normal 20+7 KG


I know Malaysia airlines only allows 5 kg hand luggage
Can you still get 40 kg if you have already booked your ticket? if yes how and where???


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Call up the customer service and then give the booking reference.

Mention you are migrating and its a one way ticket, you will get an email with the additional baggage allowance.

Print and keep it for reference while boarding.

Good Luck.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> One way tickets are always more expensive than return fare. Yes you do get 40+7 KG as against the normal 20+7 KG


Can I carry a laptop (in a bag of course ) in hand along with the 7 kg bag in hand (the other hand lol)? Would they make me stuff the laptop bag into the hand bag and then weigh it for 7 kg?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

atsurti said:


> Can I carry a laptop (in a bag of course ) in hand along with the 7 kg bag in hand (the other hand lol)? Would they make me stuff the laptop bag into the hand bag and then weigh it for 7 kg?



well...I believe laptop stands on top of hand carry allowance....and in most cases hand carry is not weighed....unless and until someone is carrying a huge one in size...

Thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The maximum weight of one suitcase is 30 kgs on most airlines. Some make sure you spread the load!


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

Many airlines will only allow one handbag (laptop or otherwise). For instance Emirates does not allow Laptop Bag + Another Handbag.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes you are allowed to carry laptop as a separate bag, we stuffed a few things in laptop bag along with the laptop like dvds, charger, external drives


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Yes you are allowed to carry laptop as a separate bag, we stuffed a few things in laptop bag along with the laptop like dvds, charger, external drives


Cool... thats good... which airline did you fly?


----------



## mvp2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,

I am planning to migrate to Sydney by end of August and I am checking for the good deal for the flight tickets. Have few questions related to the baggage allowance and the tickets..
a) Is the 40kg baggage allowance for migrants is applicable only on the first time entry?
b) As far as I checked on the different airline website (Malaysian and Singapore) I don't see any big saving in the return ticket booking. I have tried the return date with in a period of 6 months could that be the reason.
c) Is it advisable to go through a travel agent to book the tickets? I checked with a agent in Pune and the fair he quoted is exactly same as the fair mentioned in Malaysian airelines (30K one way from Mum-Syd). Any one have any good reference for a travel agent in pune?

Thanks in Advance
MVP


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

mvp2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to migrate to Sydney by end of August and I am checking for the good deal for the flight tickets. Have few questions related to the baggage allowance and the tickets..
> a) Is the 40kg baggage allowance for migrants is applicable only on the first time entry?
> ...


a) Yes, the baggage allowance is only for the first entry and that too only for a one-way ticket. Thats what the customer care of MH told me.
b) Usually the airlines give discounted return fares to attract tourists and short trip business travelers. You can check at the counters/ticketing office to get a better deal. But be very specific about extra baggage allowance and whether it is applicable to return fares.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mvp2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks GG for the quick response. Will check with airlines customercare to find more about the return fair deal (if anything they have hidden!!!).

How about the travel agents? I was told that travel agents might have their arrangements with the airlines and could offer better rates than airline sites also reserve the seating as well with out additional cost. Any experience about these from the expat group members?


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> a) Yes, the baggage allowance is only for the first entry and that too only for a one-way ticket. Thats what the customer care of MH told me.
> b) Usually the airlines give discounted return fares to attract tourists and short trip business travelers. You can check at the counters/ticketing office to get a better deal. But be very specific about extra baggage allowance and whether it is applicable to return fares.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hello Seniors,

Does that mean if I do my initial entry just for holidays, then I can't get 40 KGs in my next one way entry?

Thanks


----------



## hema (Jan 23, 2013)

naoto said:


> Show them your visa and they add 20 kg on top of usual 20 kg so you get total of 40 kg free


Is this allowance valid for child ticket ( not infant) as well?

//Hema


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Does that mean if I do my initial entry just for holidays, then I can't get 40 KGs in my next one way entry?
> 
> Thanks


Yeah I also want to ask the same question, is extra baggage allowance applies to first time travel to Australia even if its a short trip..say 3 months or so?

Aussie Girl


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

girlaussie said:


> Yeah I also want to ask the same question, is extra baggage allowance applies to first time travel to Australia even if its a short trip..say 3 months or so?
> 
> Aussie Girl


Hi,

Usually the extra baggage allowance is only if you book a 1 way ticket. If its a short trip you will probably booking a return ticket hence you will not be able to claim the extra allowance for your first trip.

Kart


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

hema said:


> Is this allowance valid for child ticket ( not infant) as well?
> 
> //Hema


Hema..You can call the airlines and check with them. 

Kart


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey all.. 
Does the cabin baggage allow = cabin bag + guitar?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Kart1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Usually the extra baggage allowance is only if you book a 1 way ticket. If its a short trip you will probably booking a return ticket hence you will not be able to claim the extra allowance for your first trip.
> 
> Kart


yeah I had this idea...thanks for the reply anyway. 

Aussie Girl


----------



## hema (Jan 23, 2013)

Kart1980 said:


> Hema..You can call the airlines and check with them.
> 
> Kart


HI Kart,

Thanks for the info.
I have checked and they said it is only standard allowance for the kid though he is also travelling for the first time.

//Hema


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey all..
> Does the cabin baggage allow = cabin bag + guitar?


Any experience with Guitar?


----------



## kdominguez (Jun 21, 2012)

*Malaysia Airlines not giving 40kg baggage allowance*



MaddyOZ said:


> Call up the customer service and then give the booking reference.
> 
> Mention you are migrating and its a one way ticket, you will get an email with the additional baggage allowance.
> 
> ...


Hi,

My husband booked a one-way ticket (Kuala Lumpur to Adelaide) and tried to call Malaysia Airlines to get 40kg baggage allowance. They said they don't give such extra allowance for migrants and It's not part of their SOP. 

Aside from that, the customer service rep is very rude. 

Is there anyone who got the 40 kg baggage allowance recently? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> Call up the customer service and then give the booking reference.
> 
> Mention you are migrating and its a one way ticket, you will get an email with the additional baggage allowance.
> 
> ...


Hi, A migrant can carry additional 20 baggage? We will be travelling fro Swiss by Emirates or by some european airlines. We are three people. That means we can carry extra 60 kg ?


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

kdominguez said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband booked a one-way ticket (Kuala Lumpur to Adelaide) and tried to call Malaysia Airlines to get 40kg baggage allowance. They said they don't give such extra allowance for migrants and It's not part of their SOP.
> 
> ...


Dear,
malaysian airline offer 40 kgs if ur migrating,just go to the site and speak to airline helpdesk in ur city.i did the same.
and more good news ....from 14feb2013 now one way any traveller can carry 30kgs per person.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

prabhatsinha said:


> Dear,
> malaysian airline offer 40 kgs if ur migrating,just go to the site and speak to airline helpdesk in ur city.i did the same.
> and more good news ....from 14feb2013 now one way any traveller can carry 30kgs per person.



True.. Malaysian airline is running a promotional fares these days.. 

So you can get tickets at a very low fare... and Normal baggage allowance is now 30 Kg... In addition to this 10Kg if you are migrating for first time but only on normal fares not on promotional fare...


For singapore Airline... i just checked, They are also offering 20+20... But on normal fare... Not on any promotional fare...


Hey guys, Does any one has experience with Qantas for baggage ? Do they offer 40Kg for one way flights ?


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Ya true Malaysian air is having some good deals...Im looking to move some time in Aug 1st week and I can get a one way ticket from chennai as low as 26k n now they have increased the baggage allowance to 30kgs..

ACS- ICT BA +VE 26/06/2012| IELTS Overall BAND 6 21/04/2012 | EOI submitted 07/07/2012 | Invite 01/11/2012 | Visa Lodgement 23/11/2012 | Medicals 08/12/2012| PCC 18/12/2012 | CO 17/01/2013 | Grant Letter 18/01/2013


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

kark said:


> Ya true Malaysian air is having some good deals...Im looking to move some time in Aug 1st week and I can get a one way ticket from chennai as low as 26k n now they have increased the baggage allowance to 30kgs..
> 
> ACS- ICT BA +VE 26/06/2012| IELTS Overall BAND 6 21/04/2012 | EOI submitted 07/07/2012 | Invite 01/11/2012 | Visa Lodgement 23/11/2012 | Medicals 08/12/2012| PCC 18/12/2012 | CO 17/01/2013 | Grant Letter 18/01/2013




Mate just check that.. they will only give you 30Kg on promotional fare... If you book on normal rates.. then 30+10Kg


----------



## kdominguez (Jun 21, 2012)

prabhatsinha said:


> Dear,
> malaysian airline offer 40 kgs if ur migrating,just go to the site and speak to airline helpdesk in ur city.i did the same.
> and more good news ....from 14feb2013 now one way any traveller can carry 30kgs per person.


Thanks dear but in our case, since we are coming from Kuala lumpur, they don't give such extra allowance for luggage. I have talked to several people in the forum but they are all coming from India and they were able to get the 40kg baggage allowance, either booking from local office or online.

I think my case is different. Unless I booked from IOM which is more expensive compared to the online price.

Anyway since they have 30kg allowance it should be fine for us. And excess 5 kg costs only 65RM.

But if there's anyone coming from Malaysia who was able to get 40kg, kindly let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

guys,

i am traveling in June 13 on china eastern airlines.
Any feedback or do's/donts on china eastern will be appreciated.
CE is allowing 23+23+7+laptop bag/person.
I think its a pretty good deal.


Cheers,
R.


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

I talked Malaysian airlines people and they said book it via agent it would be cheaper and also you can avail 40kg baggage. If you book online you cannot get 40KG.


----------

